# Portfolio clean up



## Unictu (9 February 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have been investing directly in individual shares within Australian-supers Member-direct platform for 5 years now with limited success. Some early purchases were the worst performers but I am still holding.

I have stable income from a good long term job with another 30ish years working. The investment is for retirement only and does not affect my situation in anyway until I can access the fund. As a result I do not mind a fresh start. 

This year, just before the reporting season is in full swing I would like to give it a clean up. I have to reduce position in some of the below or completely remove them before I can invest in new stocks.

My question is: What would you do (sell, reduce, increase allocation) if it is your very own portfolio? I hope to get some thoughtful advice. 

I do understand the action and the risk is completely mine. Appreciate all comments.


----------



## Tightwad (9 February 2017)

can't really give advice but if it were my folio i'd probably sell ccl, but it's not one i've looked into in too much depth.  in any case I'd trim it back to 10%.  otherwise i don't mind some of the stocks there, especially ccp, alu, sek, ctd, rhc especially if bought at the right price.


----------



## galumay (9 February 2017)

Similar, i see some really good companies in there, not sure what you paid, but CCP, RFG, VOC & MND are some holdings we have in common, and I wouldnt sell any of them.


----------



## systematic (9 February 2017)

Unictu said:


> My question is: What would you do (sell, reduce, increase allocation) if it is your very own portfolio? I hope to get some thoughtful advice.




I just need to first say (a) I don't think mine will be very thoughtful advice considering my investing plan would be different to yours, so I don't know how it helps (and it's certainly not advice)...but (b) I'll answer from the angle of (as you said), 'if it was your very own' portfolio.

RFG & CCL I’d personally be selling (assuming I’d held for long enough) on a “look for something better” basis – not on a 'SELL SELL SELL' basis

RHC, SEK & VOC I would personally definitely sell

SLR & ANN I’d be happy to hold but wouldn’t quite buy.  I personally would sell if I’d already been holding a long while (depends how long you like to hold) or if I’m being fairly active - but would hold if I had only bought them 6 months ago or am not being particularly active

MND I had as a buy (I do not personally hold) last I checked (approx. a month ago)

More importantly, I encourage you to get a plan together and a fresh start can be a part of that (I've done it myself).


----------



## Craton (9 February 2017)

Unictu said:


> Hi everyone,




Welcome to ASF Unictu!
My 2c

What was your initial plan and are you sticking with it?
Impatience and chasing that fast buck/higher return has been the bain of many an investor.

What has changed that you want or feel you need a fresh start?
Revisit why you invested in each stock and remember, you've still got 30 or so yrs up your sleeve.



> I have been investing directly in individual shares within Australian-supers Member-direct platform for 5 years now with limited success. Some early purchases were the worst performers but I am still holding.
> 
> I have stable income from a good long term job with another 30ish years working. The investment is for retirement only and does not affect my situation in anyway until I can access the fund. As a result I do not mind a fresh start.
> 
> ...


----------



## So_Cynical (9 February 2017)

Unictu said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been investing directly in individual shares within Australian-supers Member-direct platform for 5 years now with limited success. Some early purchases were the worst performers but I am still holding.




Your AustSuper portfolio looks better than mine  my 5 years playing with the ASX300 has not been fruitful, the last 2 years has been better due to SGM, RFG, NAN and IPL, still holding just as many losers.

Now is prob not the time for switching, i did some selling and buying a couple months back when the sell off was on.


----------



## Unictu (10 February 2017)

Really impressed with the responses. Thanks all.

I noticed from your posts that the holding time was an important factor so I am posting total % return of each investment (not sure how AuSuper calculated it) along side approx holding time. 




* CCL was positive mainly thanks to Div. So I agree with Tightwad, I have been considering reducing. 10% is about right. Thank you.

* SLR was a safe haven when ASX dipped, help maintaining the balance. However my entry price was high hence the big lost. Thinking of reducing but at the same time I know it starts to make money.

* MND: I came from a family business of similar business model (mix of contracting eng., maintenance, fabrication, manufacturing etc.). I am willing to hold MND for a next few more years. 

* VOC: I'd liek to top up but need to reduce CCL first. Reaching 80% limit in shares.

---- Got to turn of the PC now. Happy wife happy life!


----------



## Value Hunter (29 May 2017)

So, what did you end up doing?


----------

